# New to the GTO



## GREGS (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello,

I have just bought a 67 LeMans and a 67 GTO. I already picked up the LeMans but still have to get the GTO.

I was not able to open the door enough on the GTO to see the VIN ( another car was to close) but I did see the data plate. Could you guys help out with it? I tried looking it up but is seems there is an extra set of numbers on the top

06D 5261
ST 67-24217 KAN13989 BODY
TR 235-C P-P PAINT
W

I would appreciate any help.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

06D 4th week of June production date
ST 67-24217 1967 Pontiac GTO hardtop
KAN13989 BODY production sequence number at the Kansas plant
TR 235-C Black front bench seat
P-P PAINT Silverglaze paint (body and roof)


----------



## GREGS (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you for the information. Does the numbers 5261 and the (W) at the bottom mean anything?

Greg


----------



## GREGS (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello again,

I finally picked up the GTO. Vin 242177K139640. I do not have the engine or trans for the car but it does have the clutch pedal and shifter hole. Is there a way to find out what this car came with.

Thank you,
Greg


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Order the PHS (Pontiac Historical Service) packet. This is a copy of the original order paperwork, or something like that. It will list all of the options and can be used to determine if it is a real GTO or not. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

With a 242 VIN prefix, you know that it's a real GTO. The PHS documentation will tell you every factory installed option that came on the car.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

67's came with a 400 engine and either a Muncie M21, or M22 or a Saginaw 3 spd or 4 spd. PHS will tell you which.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'67 GTO's only came with 3 manual gearboxes: the 3 speed Dearborn, or the 4 speed Muncie. The Muncie was either an M20 wide ratio or an M21 close ratio (used with a 3.90-4.33 gear). M22's were not used until the 1970 model year with the 455 cars, and Saginaws were _never_ used in the GTO or even the Tempest/Lemans.


----------



## Jrutkow850 (Dec 17, 2013)

I just joined this site. I am considering buying my first muscle car. I found a 67 GTO vin242177B128582. I researched it on a vin decoder site and it appears it should be a hard top. The car has a vinyl top but vin says its a hard top? Could this car have the wrong vin plate? Help


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The "hardtop" body style means that the car does not have a pillar/post between the front door glass and the quarter window.

The data plate has the upper and lower paint/color codes. 
Lots of good info here: Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site


----------



## Jrutkow850 (Dec 17, 2013)

So would u agree the car is not vin correct? I am afraid of buying a car with a vin plate that is not original to the car


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jrutkow850 said:


> So would u agree the car is not vin correct? I am afraid of buying a car with a vin plate that is not original to the car


There's no reason to think that, yet. A hard top is a body style which is different from a coupe or a convertible. The fact that you have a vinyl top on it has no bearing on whether it is a hard top or a coupe. 

What would make you think that the VIN is not original to the car?


----------



## Jrutkow850 (Dec 17, 2013)

OK, I looked at the car again and it does not have a post. I didn't realize this until a second visit and saw that it is chrome trim on the window (not a post). The vin and option plate look original. It has a 400 with 3 dueses, carbs caught fire and damaged dash, hood and rest of car look really straight. I gonna buy it! Thanks for the feedback!


----------

